# Victory Staff 2009



## BamaGirl (Oct 14, 2008)

*Victory Archery Staff*

Thanks for the update. I was so happy to see I made the list. Congratualtions to all who made it. I look forward to meeting as many of you as possible.

Erika Lundeen


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

BamaGirl said:


> Thanks for the update. I was so happy to see I made the list. Congratualtions to all who made it. I look forward to meeting as many of you as possible.
> 
> Erika Lundeen


It was my pleasure to get the word out to all the gals on AT I feel this staff is more balanced than before......YOU GO GIRLS!!!!


----------



## hunt3dokc (Jan 30, 2008)

*Congratulations*

Mary and I are excited to be apart of the 2009 Team. Thank you Bowtech Babe and Bowjunkie for all your hard work. Speak to you guys soon. Aaron


----------



## Toryjo (Feb 4, 2008)

Hurray Im on the team I cant wait to be part of victory arrows.


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I was so happy to see my name made the list.:RockOn:Congraluation to all who made it. Looking forward to been on the 2009 Advisory Staff Team.:teeth:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Congrats all!


----------

